

YC Summer 08 Demo Day: Best Batch Ever - webwright
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/6283/Y-Combinator-Summer-2008-Demo-Day-Best-Batch-Ever.aspx

======
maxklein
That article was pointless to someone who is not currently in YC. Things like
"Presentations were better than I've seen in the past." And he does not tell
us how they were in the past or how they are now.

And the rest are some mediocre presentation tips, totally unrelated to YC.

~~~
dshah
Fair enough, the article is indeed targeted at those in YC.

In my defense, I did say upfront that "The folks that should (hopefully) get
the most out of this are the YC startup founders themselves."

As for the presentation tips being mediocre, you're probably right. I try to
be at least slightly better than mediocre, but fail frequently.

~~~
maxklein
I didn't realise you actually read this site, so I'm sorry for being a bit
rude. I thought it was some big name reporter who did not give an owls hoot
what others said.

The tips you give are common for people who often given presentations, but
perhaps for the hacker crowd here, they could be quite useful.

The traction one was good though!

~~~
dshah
No worries. Helps keep me in check.

------
netcan

       4.  Don’t use gender stereotypes:   

Were bikini models demo-ing the startups?

